# How to deal with anxiety?



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok, what are some ways to deal with anxiety? If I know I'm going to have to be in the car for a long time I'll get really bad cramps and I'll feel like I'm going to have the runs every five minutes and we often end up stopping like 4 times. I also get this way when I'm going in to new places like a new class. I'm really nervous about moving in to my dorm in college in the fall because it's 3 hours from my house and very few places to stop and relieve myself along the way. What are some ways that I can get through stressful situations without having to blow?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Rogue,I was the same way - even just the thought of having to leave the house and I would have D for hours on end. Tried everything - been on every med, diet, etc. You can try Imodium which may help, or calcium tablets, like Caltrate with Vitamin D, or the generic brand - might help.What finally helped me break that mind-gut connection was clinical hypnotherapy, which sounds weird, I know - but the docs ran out of stuff to try on me, so I figured, as a last resort, I would do it. I was almost housebound with severe D lasting hours almost every day- now if I feel a twinge coming on, I can usually stop it within minutes, sometimes even seconds, and not that often anymore.Check out the links below, and also the IBS Audio Program 100 at http://www.ibscds.com for more info. Anxiety is a big part of IBS and it takes awhile to break that connection. As long as you were diagnosed by a doc as having IBS, and there is nothing else going on, this may be helpful to you.Do you ever wake up with urgency? Do you have periods of time when you don't feel this coming on?One thing you can try is to breathe in through your nose to the count of 7 seconds - then hold your breath for 7 seconds, then exhale very slowly through your mouth while saying a "sssssssss" or "ssshhhhh" sound - to the count of at least 14 seconds or as long as you can. Take note if your abdominal muscles are tight, and if so, relax them. Do this when you feel like an attack is coming on, and concentrate on the breathing rather than the attack. Another thing is to think of something else, distract yourself, as the mind can only hold one thought at a time - and only for 45 seconds unless you keep restimulating it.Another way to cope with this is a rather odd way, but for some it works - imagine the opposite - imagine an attack so awful, that you are filling garbage bags and going for days - sometimes the absurdity of this visualization can stop things - but doesn't work for everyone.By far, the best bet is the IBS Audio Program because it has a very good success rate for thousands of folks, and many here on the BB were helped - If you have any questions, let us know - we are all here to support. Take care.


----------



## 20989 (Jun 24, 2005)

I believe the most comfortable way and with the longest positive results is in addressing anxiety with the techniques of Abreaction and Emotional Re-framing through NLP.My experience is that 10 emotional resolutions can be achieved in a single hour and that these resolutions include 2 facets: 1) emotional release and 2) re-understanding of the situation with an 'adult's understanding'.I have extensive experience and examples of this process. I do not believe this process is taught or practiced in teaching institutions, so if you are looking to people who don't have this experience to validate my assertions, you won't find it with people who are uninitiated.I am open to present additiona discussion points.http://www.harmonyhealthlink.com/business3/info.php?id=19ULTRA BRIEF


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Could you take immodium for the journey? That will bung you up. 2 the night before the journey, 2 in the morning and then 1 after every loose bowel movement.You should also concentrate on your breathing. I suffer from panic attacks and i've started dreading going out but i managed to walk back from the doctors today which was 15 min walk and i just concnetrated on my breathing...in, out. i avent tried the 7 second thing and holding your breath like someone above has mentioned, but i breath in slowly and out slowly and focus. if necessary, count.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

This sounds odd but I close my eyes and picture a dark place in my body (like my internal organs/stomach area). I then imagine gently massaging them over and over again. This calms me down and actually works.


----------



## 23196 (Jun 24, 2005)

I found that if I think I'm going to have to wait for the doctor or dentist, I take along a puzzle book like those word find things. This keeps my mind occupied while waiting so I don't start thinking "what if I have an attack etc.". Those "whatif" thoughts are my downfall.


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

The breathing thing really helps me as well but it is important to practice it when you are not having attacks so that when you are, it becomes more natural. I often practice at night while I am waiting for sleep to take over and also in the car whenever I am in traffic.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

I use deep breathing and affirmations. You need to practice the affirmations a lot, not just when you are in a scary situation. For example, I begin each day at breakfast with the affirmation "MY intestines are working perfectly today". I realize this seems a bit simplistic, but it does help! There have been times when my left side hurt, and just repeating this over and over (even up to 200 times) has evaporated the discomfort and relaxed me. I also have a relationship with God, so I use affirmations such as "Thank you God for giving me health and strength". If you develop a discipline of doing this, then when you are in a tense situation, these expressions already have POWER in your subconscious and are comforting aids.I also love to say "I am an incredibly sexy hot guy with bedroom eyes". It is good for the soul to tell the honest truth (just kidding).


----------



## 20486 (Jul 7, 2005)

I believe that a relationship with God is veryimportant to have when you have any problem butespecially with the anxiety. I have my husbandread some scripture to me and I nod off right away because it is so comforting. I do the breathing exercises,but sometimes I get more anxious. I should try visualization. I just started yoga. I say to all fellow sufferers God Bless all and good health to you.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

The only thing that works for me is Buspar a mild seditive and a antispasmotic named Donnatal. ~ Peace and Long life!


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

Anxiety is deffinatly getting the better of me.I am still in school and I recently sat some important exams but I didnt give it my full 100% conserntration because i was worried whether I would need to blow off or if my stomach would make the weird monsterous noises that it is ususally accustumed to making. I pray every night but God does do everything for a reason and all good comes out of what he does, and though I find it hard to find the possitive side to life I know I must keep on fighting and must not let this stroke of bad luck get to me. I haven't been to the doc yet about it but i am pretty sure it is IBS according to all of my wild symptoms. I just have to hope for the best and I wish that I could be as brave and outspoken about it as all of you guys


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Anxiety is destroying my life.


----------



## 20937 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey guys, I am here to help! My D is definitely a self-fulfilling prophecy. I worry about getting D so I most certainly do. This is especially true at social events or during a test (I am in college). So I have figured out a way to manage this. If I have something important going on where I know going to the bathroom is going to be a problem I take two immodium beforehand. This plugs me up and stops the worrying. There's no reason why we can't enjoy things like everyone else.. just pop the pills and forget about your bowels!







Hope this helps! It has been a lifesaver for me. -Katherine


----------



## 20127 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello!I am excatly the same, and whislt I haven't conquered it by a long shot these things help...Having a supply of Imodium on hand...Breathing deeply....And, when you start to imagine being ill... take that picture, step out of it in your mind, make it black and white and make it real small. If nothing else concentrating on this can stop you worrying about having an attack! You can buy all sorts of relaxation and meditation cds that you can listen to on car journeys. I can't afford the IBS Programme that you hear alot about on this forum, but just a normal relaxation one helps me.Hope this helps, I have exactly the same problem so if you ever need someone to moan at feel free. rachweber###hotmail.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi little_fish - and welcome!







Glad you have found a relaxation recording that helps you. Your visulization is super and I know this can be helpful. I have done similar as well.Some recordings - especially if they are deep relaxation and imagery, or hypnotherapy, should not be listened to by the driver on a car journey, so if you are listening to this type of recording, have the headphones on so the driver can't hear it!







I may have mentioned this before, but I also have "CRS" syndrome,







so excuse if I did! Also, I have a strong faith in God as well, and this has helped me deal with much of the anxiety in my life - The more things that can help a person, the better, and if only the world weren't so stress and anxiety provoking!


----------



## 23282 (Aug 12, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by cookies4marilyn:Hi little_fish - and welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 23282 (Aug 12, 2005)

There it is ... I couldn't get in !!Hi - I've been reading along and find some terrific new info, thanks.I'm new to this - had colo cancer and lived with a iliostomy bag for months .. my doc hasn't outrightly diagnosed me as IBS, but it came up in the office yesterday.I have been couch sitting for months now as I can't make plans that don't revolve around where the toilets are. It's getting worse, and I've always panicked and worried about anything and everything - now I can't seem to talk myself out of it. My trots are becoming extreme. The doc took me off Immodium as it appears to aggravate my stomach. I have brilliant yellow bm's - anybody recognize this?Are there medications which are working for you? I was given Dicetel to try yesterday, and it appeared to aggravate it more. I also take Lomotil. Is this it? I guess my resolve is starting to crumble, and I'm unable to see a bright future in all of this and the hope that it could turn around (or in this case, OFF).Best of wishesLadee


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Ladee and welcome







I just read your post, and wow, you have been through a lot having colon cancer - so now the doc suspects you have IBS ... you mention the panic of not being near bathrooms and the meds not working - you may have to try different ones and combinations. Seems that everyone is different and some meds work better than others for various folks - hope you find something that helps you.Best to you..


----------



## 23282 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Cookies:Thanks for the reply. Even after reading all the posts yesterday, I found quite a few rays of hope about, at least, some new things to try, and I really appreciate that fact that people are so willing to share such wonderful and supportive info.Ladee


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

I started yoga a few years ago, the breathing you learn helps alot. Also just recently started therapy, & I imagine my favorite place to be, (my grandma's dining room table with her & my aunt) & think about feeling safe. It's helping. I imagine the sounds & smells & all that. Also, when I'm driving, I find that blasting the radio & singing along helps me. It also helps you to breathe normally without having to think about it. I read also that it helps to work through the pain, starting out when you are on the bowl. See if you are able to hold it for a few seconds & gradually get up to 10min. This will let your body know that you are not about to explode every time you have to go. (I imagine this helps more for D). The rest I think could work for anyone. p.s. I also ditched a boyfriend of 4 years who made a big deal out of my sickness and would joke about incidents I had. My current fiance goes with the flow, and if I want to go home, we go home. He's never surprised or upset, just agreeable, I love him so much for that.


----------

